# smoking



## 16701 (Feb 9, 2006)

Does anyone else with IBS smoke cigarettes?


----------



## Heated_Heavy (Feb 2, 2006)

I smoke and it makes dealing with IBS alot worse. When I smoke I can feel my stomach moving around like crazy but I have been smoking for over 10 years so its not like its that easy for me to give up. I quit smoking for about a month one time and it did me alot of good. The best advise I can give you is to quit but your any thing like me I know you have heard that 1000 times.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I smoke, but i have found it gives me something to do so im not constantly thinking about my stomach. lol. ITs not good- and i think it is a stimulant- so it may affect stomach. Im really not too sure.About your diet- its trial and error mainly. Soluable fibre should be a good bet- insoluable fibre you may have problems with.Have a look at the diet/nutitcian section and that might help- im afriad i can't offer too much help with that.Nikki xx


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I used to smoke about a half a pack a day while I was on campus; I moved home and stopped smoking and my IBS has remain unchanged. Actually, when I smoked, my IBS was better... because, like Nikki, it kind of took my mind off of it.I definitely KNOW smoking was not helping my IBS, it was just better when I smoked. It robably had a lot to do with a number of different things. IBS can die out and then come back in full force without much of a change in anything.The only thing I've heard people doing without IBS is smoking cigs to get their bowels moving if they need to go #2, or they are constipated.


----------



## Loz88 (Sep 6, 2005)

I smoked for four years, going from 10 to 40 a day. I gave up two months ago and never looked back. I just woke up one morning and thought, i'm stopping (I'm only 18). It has helped my bowel a lot. Smoking kills you as we all know and at the same time causes you discomfort. It's not worth it, although i do know how hard it is to give up, i urge you to try.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Being stupid, I smoked for 30 years. About the 25th, the D started in response to each cigarette. Unfortunately, the damage done was not reversible by quitting. Quit now. We were so smart in the 60s that we were sure science would find a cure for cancer before we got old. It turns out we were wrong. Try not to make the same mistakes as your parents' generation did.Mark


----------

